# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  دانشجویان پرستاری یا دوستان آگاه به طرح و خدمت بیان

## s_hosein_p

سلام عزیزان خسته نباشید، من قصد داشتم سال 402 کنکور بدم ولی با این داستانا تصمیم گرفتم 401 شرکت کنم و از اول مرداد شروع میکنم به خوندن...
ولی یه مسئله ذهنمو درگیر کرده، من اخر شهریور فارغ التحصیلم و گفته میشه باید حداکثر تا سه ماه طرح و بنویسم و تکلیفشو روشن کنم، از اونور یکسال از خدمت معافم ولی ترجیحم اینه طرح و خدمتم یکی شه... 
الان موندم که اگر بخونم و مثلا پزشکی قبول شم، طرح و خدمتم چجوری میشه؟؟ همونجا ایست میشه یا نه باید برم؟؟
دانشجوی دانشگاه آزادم بودم نه روزانه 
وافعا گنگم تو جریان طرح و خدمت و داره اذیتم میکنه و حتی نمیزاره تمرکز رو درس داشته باشم، خواهش میکنم اگر آگاه هستین بهم کمک کنین

----------


## s_hosein_p

Up

----------


## Heisenberg1997

تااونجایی که من میدونم شما اگه رشته ی کنونیتون رو تا اخر بخونید اصلا نمیتونید مجدد وارد دانشگاه بشید و باید برید سربازی
حتی همین الانشم اگر مدرک معادل کاردانی یا فوق دیپلم براتون قائل شده باشند بازم باید برید سربازی و اجازه ی ورود به رشته و دانشگاه جدید رو تا پس از پایان خدمت ندارید
راهشم اینه که اگه مدرک معادل نداده باشن باید از دانشگاه انصراف بدی و بعد کنکور بدی.یک سال هم بعد انصراف وقت داری کنکور بدی

----------


## s_hosein_p

> تااونجایی که من میدونم شما اگه رشته ی کنونیتون رو تا اخر بخونید اصلا نمیتونید مجدد وارد دانشگاه بشید و باید برید سربازی
> حتی همین الانشم اگر مدرک معادل کاردانی یا فوق دیپلم براتون قائل شده باشند بازم باید برید سربازی و اجازه ی ورود به رشته و دانشگاه جدید رو تا پس از پایان خدمت ندارید
> راهشم اینه که اگه مدرک معادل نداده باشن باید از دانشگاه انصراف بدی و بعد کنکور بدی.یک سال هم بعد انصراف وقت داری کنکور بدی


ولی من شنیدم بعد اتمام تحصیل یکسال فرصت دارن که اگر مقطع بالاتر از قبلی مثل ارشد یا دکترا قبول شدن میتونن باز درس بخونن و خدمت نرن فعلا

----------


## s_hosein_p

Up

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط s_hosein_p


ولی من شنیدم بعد اتمام تحصیل یکسال فرصت دارن که اگر مقطع بالاتر از قبلی مثل ارشد یا دکترا قبول شدن میتونن باز درس بخونن و خدمت نرن فعلا


اون یک سال فرصت رو همه بعد فارغ‌التحصیلی دارن واسه معرفی خودشون به نظام وظیفه
ولی برای رشته جدید دوباره باید معافیت تحصیلی جدید صادر بشه که نظام وظیفه واسه کسیکه «فارغ‌التحصیل» شده و دوباره از طریق کنکور «سراسری» قبول شده، معافیت مجدد صادر نمیکنه و باید طرف بره سربازی.
راهش فقط انصراف قبل از فارغ‌التحصیلیه اونم تو سنوات عادی (حداکثر ۵ سال برای کارشناسی).
ینی دقیقاً همون کاری که من سال ۹۵ کردم واسه اینکه بتونم کنکور ۹۶ شرکت کنم.*

----------


## s_hosein_p

> *
> 
> اون یک سال فرصت رو همه بعد فارغ‌التحصیلی دارن واسه معرفی خودشون به نظام وظیفه
> ولی برای رشته جدید دوباره باید معافیت تحصیلی جدید صادر بشه که نظام وظیفه واسه کسیکه «فارغ‌التحصیل» شده و دوباره از طریق کنکور «سراسری» قبول شده، معافیت مجدد صادر نمیکنه و باید طرف بره سربازی.
> راهش فقط انصراف قبل از فارغ‌التحصیلیه اونم تو سنوات عادی (حداکثر ۵ سال برای کارشناسی).
> ینی دقیقاً همون کاری که من سال ۹۵ کردم واسه اینکه بتونم کنکور ۹۶ شرکت کنم.*


گند بزنن به این قوانین که فقط عمر آدمو تلف میکنه و خراب میکنه همه فکر و افکارتو

----------

